# Constipated! Anything besides water?



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2020)

I have a sub adult iris oratoria. I think her enclosure was too dry.  Now she has dry fecal matter i cannot remove with tweezers and water. Has anyone tried anything else like lactulose to lubricate, externally only. . . or oils?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 1, 2020)

Use a wet q tip to try to dab it off. It should come off eventually. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 2, 2020)

you could spray her with warm water and dab it with paper towel.


----------



## mikenepo (Jul 3, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Use a wet q tip to try to dab it off. It should come off eventually.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I did that for Marky Mark when he got constipated. Worked like a charm.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2020)

I moved her to a new enclosure about a week ago. She stayed on the top, so I guess I didn't mist her enough. It is very dry in AZ.  3 days ago I fed her a dubia roach.  She ate it, but left its exoskeleton. I thought that was weird, then I noticed she was trying to eliminate fecal matter. I worked on her for hours. It was so hard. I used warm water that I had to apply over and over again.  I did remove a total of 5 big pieces, but there was always more. Her eyes turned black, and her head became  paralyzed, and then she died. I can''t believe  it.  So awful!

Thank you everyone for your help


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm so sorry!

- MantisGirl13


----------

